# PubMed- Health tips. Squelch your belch.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Health tips. Squelch your belch.*

Mayo Clin Health Lett. 2010 Dec;28(12):3

Authors:

PMID: 21226241 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

